# need the answer for this question greek



## lesperone (Mar 13, 2012)

PLEASE HELP!!!!

I've this Greece Country question which i﻿ tried 1 week to find answer but haven't found answer

Συμπληρώστε την παρακάτω φράση:

'Θεσσαλονικη -> σουβλάκι'

'Αθήνα -> Καλα_ _ _ _'

What is the answer to that empty space D: please help.


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

How could you possibly find this question in Hangman form?

Anyway, it's a common misconception between people from different towns

To cut a long story short, in Athens/Southern Greece:
souvlaki\σουβλάκι








kalamaki\καλαμάκι








sandwich\σάντουιτς










but in Thessaloniki/North
souvlaki\σουβλάκι








kalamaki\καλαμάκι








sandwich\σάντουιτς










it's a bummer, I've been in situations where I ordered something and got the other :tongue1:


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

beautifully explained, rainman!


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

lesperone said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!!
> 
> I've this Greece Country question which i﻿ tried 1 week to find answer but haven't found answer
> 
> ...


Kalamaki is the answer.


----------

